# Hey Everyone



## RedScare (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Everyone,
I am a senior in college who has been building charity haunts since junior high. The level of creativity and excitement on these boards really gets me in the mood for the season, and I look forward to reading all of y'alls posts in the future.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our insane asyllum!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Stick with us and we'll get you in the mood for Halloween.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy! Welcome to the forum. Keep your eyes open.. there is always something to inspire us all.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Would love to see some pics of your work!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Greetings and scare-u-tations!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello Red and welcome


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!

Do you have pics from any of the charity haunts you help with?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

This is the Hotel California of websites..........hope your not planing on leaving anytime soon. Welcome.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Are you prepared for sensory overload?


----------



## rip86 (Jan 11, 2008)

*BOOOOO !!!!*
OK, if you didn't jump, your in the right place
WELCOME


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there and welcome. Im sure you will love it here. We are some great people


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy... and welcome to the forum! Always feels good to have another haunter join in the mix.. hehe


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome RedScare : )


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------

